# connect fire via wifi tether?



## frnkwlf (Jun 21, 2011)

So I'm trying to connect my fire to my phones wifi tether. Problem is that the fire wont see the wifi network. I'm guessing I'm missing something simple. Any thoughts?


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chances are that the kindle can't see the adhoc connection that your phone sends out. You can fix this, but you need to be rooted. You need to replace the wpa_suplicate file located in /system/bin. After you do that, you need to change it's permissions. You can do that by long-pressing and change the permissions of the new file to 755. Owner rwx, group r x, others r x. Once you do that, restart your kindle. It should work, but if it doesn't, restore a nandroid. You can find the wpa_supplicate file here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1033314


----------



## frnkwlf (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks! Ill give that a shot


----------



## frnkwlf (Jun 21, 2011)

Worked like a charm, thanks again


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

No problem.


----------

